# Freesync flickering



## Melierax (15. März 2017)

Hallo liebes PCGH-Forum!

Ich wollte mir für Vega einen neuen 21:9 Freesync Monitor zulegen, lese aber mittlerweile auf vielen Seiten, dass die möglichen Kandidaten mit 100 Hz und 1440p wie der Samsung CF791 Samsung C34F791WQU Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder der Asus MX34VQ ASUS Designo Curve MX34VQ Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ein unerträgliches flickering aufweisen, sobald man Freesync aktiviert und unter eine bestimmte FPS-Grenze kommt (beim Samsung ca. 80 ! fps).
Ich wollte mich bei euch mal erkundigen, ob ihr dazu irgendwelche Informationen habt, denn sämtliche Review-Seiten wie pcmonitors.info oder prad.de scheinen dieses Problem nicht zu erkennen (besonders, weil sie meist eine Nvidia-Karte zum Testen verwenden -.-).

Danke für eure Hilfe 

Ps: Hier noch ein Link ins Computerbase-Forum: [Kurzreview] Samsung C34F791, UWQHD,100hz, Freesync - Seite 58 - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (15. März 2017)

Ich kann dir im Bezug auf die Monitore nicht helfen, aber wenn du auf VEGA wartest, wegen FS, dann schau ob du nicht einen FS2 TFT bekommst.

Ausser du willst FS jetzt verwenden und dir einen dieser TFT´s jetzt holen.


----------



## Rhisdur (15. März 2017)

Hi, 

ich besitze einen AOC G2460PF und bin von dem besagten Flickering betroffen.  Er hat laut AOC eine Freesync-Range von 35Hz bis 144Hz.

Ursprünglich hielt ich es für ein Grafikkartenproblem und hab verschiedene Modelle der RX480 ausprobiert: 
- XFX RX480 GTR
- PowerColor Radeon Red Devil
- MSI-GamingX

Alle haben dieses Bildschirmflimmern.

Laut AOC handelt es sich um eine Fehlfunktion vom Monitor. Im Netz bin ich auf Berichte von Leute gestoßen, die schon das 4. Exemplar haben und das Problem trotzdem weiter besteht. 

Das Flimmern tritt je nach Spiel manchmal vermehrt, manchmal weniger auf (kommt auf die Framerate an). 

Folgende Spiele hab ich getestet: 
- Alien Isolation (Flimmert garnicht)
- Battlefield 1 (Flimmert manchmal im Menü und kurz nach dem Einstieg ins Spiel)
- Arma 3 (Flimmert immer wieder, auch während dem Spielen)
- Ghost Recon Wildlands (Flimmert nicht)
- Days of War (Flimmert auch während des Spielens)

Das Flimmern wird auch vom Technikgerüst des Spiels beeinflusst. Spiele die sich im Early Access befinden oder stark Schwankende Framerates haben flimmern mehr. 

Eher zufällig bin ich auf des Rätsels Lösung gestoßen: 

Einfach die Frequenz auf 60 Hz festlegen (hab nur 60, 120, 144 getestet) und schon flimmert garnichts mehr. 

Ich denke das generelle Problem mit dem Flimmern, ist dass die Hersteller mit der Range flunkern.

EDIT: Was ich aber noch sagen wollte: Freesync lohnt sich. Gerade in Spielen, die unterhalb von 60 Frames laufen merkt man einen deutlichen Unterschied.


----------



## Melierax (15. März 2017)

Vielen Dank PC-Bastler_2011! Das sieht wirklich interessant aus 
Und danke auch dir Rhisdur, das Problem ist aber, dass der Aufpreis für 100 Hz leider verschenktes Geld ist, wenn es nur mit 60 Hz zuverlässig läuft 
Der genaue Grund dafür würde mich aber schon interessieren.


----------



## JaniZz (15. März 2017)

Kurze Frage,  ist das ein Reklamationsgrund? 

Mein Benq Xl2730z hat das auch und es nervt ziemlich.

Ich dachte auch erst, das wäre der Grafikkarte geschuldet.


----------



## DKK007 (15. März 2017)

Eventuell liegt es an der Framerate. Da könnte eine Begrenzung im Spiel oder im Treiber auf z.B. 75 FPS helfen.


----------



## JoM79 (15. März 2017)

Also wenn man schon nen 100Hz oder 144Hz Monitor, dann finde ich ne Begrenzung auf 60Hz oder XXfps sinnlos.
Dann kann ich auch gleich nen anderen Monitor nehmen.


----------



## Melierax (15. März 2017)

Ich finde es wirklich schade, dass AMD die Monitorhersteller mit Freesync werben lässt, obwohl es offensichtlich nicht annähernd einwandfrei läuft. Es fällt mir nicht leicht, das zu sagen, aber genau dieses Problem hat Nvidia durch sein teures G-Sync-Modul eben nicht (ich mag proprietäres Zeug einfach nicht).


----------



## JoM79 (15. März 2017)

Melierax schrieb:


> Es fällt mir nicht leicht, das zu sagen, aber genau dieses Problem hat Nvidia durch sein teures G-Sync-Modul eben nicht (ich mag proprietäres Zeug einfach nicht).


Psst, so was darfst du hier nicht sagen.
Das gibt jedesmal Streit wenn man sagt, dass Gsync doch noch besser funktioniert.


----------



## Atent123 (15. März 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Psst, so was darfst du hier nicht sagen.
> Das gibt jedesmal Streit wenn man sagt, dass Gsync doch noch besser funktioniert.



Ich hol schon mal die Steine .


----------



## DKK007 (19. März 2017)

Das Problem sollte mit neueren FreeSync oder eventuell auch FreeSync2 Monitoren auch behoben sein.


----------



## Ernie12345 (2. Oktober 2017)

hab das selbe Problem, wo es mir auffällt z.B. im Menü bei Overwatch (da sind ja kein FPS schwankungen) sehr schlimm, aber nicht immer


----------



## Leitwolf200 (2. Oktober 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Psst, so was darfst du hier nicht sagen.
> Das gibt jedesmal Streit wenn man sagt, dass Gsync doch noch besser funktioniert.



Nur das es bei NV auch nicht besser läuft
Dazu kommen noch tolle scanlines wenn G-Sync on ist und da würde ich mich ganz verarscht fühlen.


----------



## FetterKasten (6. März 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das Problem sollte mit neueren FreeSync oder eventuell auch FreeSync2 Monitoren auch behoben sein.


Also bei meinem 2020er LG 35wn73a flickert es und das Teil geht zurück.
Schwach, dass die Hersteller sowas nicht auf die Reihe kriegen.
LG weist sogar im OSD darauf hin, dass es mit Freesync flickern kann.

Da kauft man sich nen teuren Monitor, darf aber nach 6 Jahren Freesync Entwicklung Betatester spielen und sich mit solchen Kram rumärgern. Den meisten Leuten ist das halt egal oder fällt nicht auf und keiner spricht davon bei betroffenen Displays, weil nmd die Funktionen gescheit austestet.


----------

